# gt5 update 2.02



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

Has anyone else become frustrated with the latest update for GT5?

Prior to the update, online users were able to play on tracks that they didn't actually have (spa for example) but since the update, user can join the online rooms but are now blocked from using the tracks unless they have purchased the upgrade tracks......

Also, what I also think is cheeky is that new cars have been introduced and appear in the car dealerships.....you can view them, choose your colour but can you buy them....no, again you have to go to playstation store and purchase them.....

both the tracks and car pack will cost you nearly £10. not a massive sum no, but still cheeky none the less.

anyone else thinking this is a bit off..

(please no comments about forza 4 is better...its a personal choice!)


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Sadly a picture of whats to come, large corporations not happy with the £50 you spent on the game, they want a monthly subscription or chargeable 'upgrades' too!.......unfortunately the more in your face and frustrating it is not having them the more likely you'll buy them.....not as an add on but as a critical component.

I would not be surprised if Call of Duty series start with buying extra slots for claymores or other accessory equipment; they're already pedaling their 'Elite' package.


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

Bero said:


> unfortunately the more in your face and frustrating it is not having them the more likely you'll buy them......


yep....will be purchasing the 'upgrade' later....

as you say, sign of the changing times....


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

it's exactly like Forza 4 thats the reason I never brought it as I think it takes the **** to have the add on packs out the same day the game is released I appreciate that new cars come along in the real world but back before consoles became mainstream game makers used to bring out a gam make sure it was good and start working on the next one and if there where any updates they where free ,A good example is command and Conquer thats been around for years and know it is free for certain versions of it


----------

